# Do the benefits of herbs, EO's, etc really survive saponification?



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone, We make GM soap here and have had a running discussion of whether the benefits of plants, herbs, EO's are really surviving and how do you tell if they are? Or is all just really in the end label appeal? If you are selling what do you tell your customers? The jewelweed thread and reading somewhere else about cucumber soap for acne has spurred me to ask. Thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Soap is a wash off product.

*If* the beneficial qualities survive saponification, then the user would have to wash and let the lather sit on the skin for quite some time before rinsing to get any of the benefits.

I'm not saying the benefits do or do not make it through saponification, just that soap is a wash off product.

Soap, being promoted as soap can only make the claim that it cleans. Anything other claims make it fall into the cosmetics category and the need for testing


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Soap is a wash off product.
> 
> *If* the beneficial qualities survive saponification, then the user would have to wash and let the lather sit on the skin for quite some time before rinsing to get any of the benefits.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm with you but now how do additions like jewelweed, tea tree oil work then? Or for that matter why would it make any difference to use EO's rather than FO's?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Label appeal  And Tea tree oil has a wonderful scent. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I as usual disagree, I've seen what chamomile can do to acne, or to someone allergic to it! In the case of the jewelweed used as a preventative you wash before going to clean up the wood pile with it. For a break out of poisen ivy or oak you later and let the suds dry on the infection. My skin can tell the difference in the milk amount in soap. But mostly it is just label appeal, and you can't claim any thing other than just good soap.

as for the EO's vs FO's you have customers who Know they don't want FO's or those who are allergic to plants and don't want EO's I for one am very very allergic to all artificial vanilla's and to that darm OMH frag!, Love spell, and any thing the least bit melon "y", autumn lodge, Long list here : ) but I do ok with the EO's by allergic I mean loosing sense of smell, skin eruptions, and Headaches.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for those replies; interesting thoughts, ideas and opinions. I'll be at the farmer's market with just my soaps in the next couple of weeks instead of with goat milk cheese and I am trying to decide how I will answer questions about goat milk soap, EO's, herbal additives and feel comfortable and ethical.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, I believe the essential oils do have a part. No, I would not put rose e.o. or similarly priced oil into a soap as I beleive they can be used better in a massage oil. I've sent my soap to people with rescue dogs and they say they can tell the difference in bathing the dogs. They stay calm and their fur feels nice (lavender e.o.) Ti tree as well as lavender help to keep fleas off, keep in mind that you can still smell the oils even after rinsing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sherrie

Don't see that you disagreed at all.

I was sensitized to lavender a long time ago by using it straight. It took me along time to use it again, now more carefully that before.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi...I personally think most of the benefits of the eo's don't make it. I would rather treat any skin ailments with a leave on balm and use a gentle unscented soap. Soap is a cleanser not a treatment. That being said, some of the "fragrance" does get left behind especially if you are soaping with a superfat so there are the aromatherapy benefits to consider.


----------



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

I started rebatching for aesthstetic reasons but continued to rebatch so all my additives were put in after saponification so i wouldn't lose their benefits.

As for soap being wash off-good point indeed. My daughter has eczema and we lather her trouble areas for 30 seconds, then leave it on for 5 minutes, occassionally lathering it up again. This still may not be long enough. I was convinced it worked, but to be honest her amazing skin improvement could be due more from the fact that she's using homemade and not commercial bar and the additives are doing nothing. I could have made a plain bar.


----------

